# need some prayers folks



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

to my 2cool family, we need all the PRAYERS we can get for my mary, my lady/wife of 26 years. had to rush her to the hospital this morning and 5 hours later she's in emergency surgery. i'll get more into whats wrong later, but for now, please say a prayer for her and keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear. Prayers for Mary and the docs treating her.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Done my brotha.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent. Please keep us informed. Stay strong.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

sent up


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent up for Mary.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

angelsmPrayers sent!angelsm


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

You got it! Prayers are with her.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Prayers Sent...><>


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers for Mary and all her care givers. Prayers for strength for you and your family,


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers up, red.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for your wife and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Up


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Prayers your wife, you and for all involved in your wife's care.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thank you all so much. it means the world to me and she'll be stoked when she sees this


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Prayers...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Praying for your wife!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Praying for your wife and those caring for her.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent one for ya man. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers are sent


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Prayers sent Brother Man



Call me when you get a chance .






.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I will keep your wife in my prayers.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll say one too.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Praying that her health returns and that she comes home soon.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for all


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent my man


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

Prayers up for Mary and you


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Prayer sent. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Prayers sent from my family to yours !
:texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heavy prayers going up, Red..for Mary...and YOU


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent. God Bless.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayers for Mary as well as young and the doctors and nurses.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW!!! thank each and everyone of you. she pulled through the surgery good, but we have a long road ahead of us. im at a loss for words right now, but all of you have made me feel so much better and the prayers are working. more to come later. again,THANK YOU!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My best, to you and yours.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Prayers to y'all....


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sent!!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Still praying, how is she doing today? Hope you are holding up as well .. so trying to see our loved ones face health battles.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Prayers sent, I will add you to our Sunday school prayer list as well.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Sincerely hope all goes well for y'all.

SG2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Prayers sent, hope she is on the mend.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

prayers for her , everything will be alright


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up for you both.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Still praying, how is she doing today? Hope you are holding up as well .. so trying to see our loved ones face health battles.


doing ok, DR come in about 2pm today and told us/her that tonight may be worst. the pain is intense. they have on so much pain killer its crazy. my marys a tough girl and will pull through this, its just gonna take time.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> doing ok, DR come in about 2pm today and told us/her that tonight may be worst. the pain is intense. they have on so much pain killer its crazy. my marys a tough girl and will pull through this, its just gonna take time.


Hoping and praying for ya'll... hope all is well


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

staying in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## B4theStorm (Jul 13, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

We will be praying for her.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i just left the hospital and mary looked so much better. they gave her a breathing treatment and she looks so refreshed. still not out of the woods, but looking better. wanted her to get some sleep as she needs it so bad


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

todays been a good day. they removed the tube from her nose and also the cath. they got her out of bed and into a chair for about 1 hour and now shes back in bed. things are looking up, so thats a good sign. looks like she will be here for atleast the rest of this week. infection run crazy in her gut from rupture. on alot of and very strong anti by's through iv,shots and by mouth. lots of pain meds, enough to kill 10 men, but not her, shes toooo strong for that. thank you to each and everyone of you. please keep her in you're prayers cause she's still not out of the woods.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

So very glad she is doing better and in good care-giving hands. Prayers for all, and you need to get some rest-she'll need you rested real soon!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Still pulling for her, Red. Like you said...she's a strong woman...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> todays been a good day. they removed the tube from her nose and also the cath. they got her out of bed and into a chair for about 1 hour and now shes back in bed. things are looking up, so thats a good sign. looks like she will be here for atleast the rest of this week. infection run crazy in her gut from rupture. on alot of and very strong anti by's through iv,shots and by mouth. lots of pain meds, enough to kill 10 men, but not her, shes toooo strong for that. thank you to each and everyone of you. please keep her in you're prayers cause she's still not out of the woods.


She's very lucky to have you to encourage her!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayer up bro


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope things continue to improve and she gets to come home soon.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Told my wife about your wife. Still got you guys in our thoughts. Get some rest, bettcha could use some.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Still thinking about you guys. Hang in there Mary.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got off of vacation and saw this. I am glad things are headed in the right direction, and pray that they continue to do so.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We had prayer for Mary at church yesterday. Continued prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Belated one going out!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

my lady was moved to icu today for breathing,congested lungs. shes doing some what ok, but needs some more prayers. shes a beast and im 100% sure she will pull through this. its just heartbreaking to she her in so much pain


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My brotha, I'm sorry to hear about the Mrs. Prayers from the Dippel House..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

God Bless and prayers for Mary, you, friends, family, and all involved in her treatment.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Red prayers up for Mary to get well and go home.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for Mary.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

God bless your wife and family.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Praying for your family.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm praying that God delivers Mary from all pain and suffering.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

More prayers sent. Hope things get better.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Praying for a full recovery for your wife.

TH


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

friends, she's doing ok today,but not out of the woods. its such a big shock to the system. had a rupture in her colon and poisoned her whole system. this did not just start now that i look back and think about it. she's was some what sick, for awhile, but working, doing what she does and it just caught up to her. we missed the signs. please watch for signs of being sick and take care of it, don't just put it on the back burner so to speak as we did and end up like this. she's a very tough girl and will pull through this, its just gonna take time. thanks for all the prayers


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

prayer sent


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update Red. God Bless.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers for a quick recovery.angelsm


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

just got home from the hospital. seen her for a little bit today, but she gets all worked up when she sees me, wants me to take her home or let her have a smoke. when i dont she gets upset, so the best thing i can do is let her get as much rest as she can without being worked up. like i said she's a strong girl. again, thank you all. THE POWER OF PRAYERS!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> just got home from the hospital. seen her for a little bit today, but she gets all worked up when she sees me, wants me to take her home or let her have a smoke. when i dont she gets upset, so the best thing i can do is let her get as much rest as she can without being worked up. like i said she's a strong girl. again, thank you all. THE POWER OF PRAYERS!


Yea, poor thing is ready to get out. Who can blame her? Prayer for continue recovery and patience.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

they had to put her on a breathing machine this morning to help her lungs out. lots of fluids on the lungs. she's out of it as of right now, but doing ok. she's gonna pull through this, she just has to fight it right now. the infection was so bad, it got to everything. my doll's a tough girl and can do this.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

With ya red.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Continued prayers. Hope things take a turn for the best.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Continued prayers


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Keep hanging in there for her. Wanting to come home is what's gonna give her the will to get better so she can. Prayers sent up.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Continued prayers for you guys.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

friends, the lady is doing ok. she's still intubated and sadated and will be for a few more day, but told me she's gonna be ok, it's just gonna take time. i have a few friends that are DR's at utmb and also a few that work there that have a little pull and they have asked so many DR's to check in on my wife and one of them is my neighbor. i released her records to her so she can talk to me on my level. DR's throw so much at you at one time, you almost lose you're mind. she's gonna talk to me at home and to where i can understand all this a little better. it's mind blown what DR's can do the people. my hat's off to any and all DR's after this. again, thank you to all of you for the prayers. it's made this so much easier on me, and thats what i need to be strong for my lady. please keep them coming.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You got it, hang in there!....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> friends, the lady is doing ok. she's still intubated and sadated and will be for a few more day, but told me she's gonna be ok, it's just gonna take time. i have a few friends that are DR's at utmb and also a few that work there that have a little pull and they have asked so many DR's to check in on my wife and one of them is my neighbor. i released her records to her so she can talk to me on my level. DR's throw so much at you at one time, you almost lose you're mind. she's gonna talk to me at home and to where i can understand all this a little better. it's mind blown what DR's can do the people. my hat's off to any and all DR's after this. again, thank you to all of you for the prayers. it's made this so much easier on me, and thats what i need to be strong for my lady. please keep them coming.


 Great News! She's on her way to a full recovery.

And every year goes by,their( docs) reimbursement gets depleted....


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Pulling for you and your wife. good to hear she is recovering.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

just saw your request for prayer... We'll keep you, your wife and family in prayer.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Continued prayers for continued improvement. Glad to hear the good report.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thinking of you and Mary.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayers sent for continued improvement.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

nothing new today other then the white cell count went down a small bit, but thats a good thing. she understands by nodding her head yes or no when i talk to her so thats a good thing to. it just kills me to see her hooked up to everything and knowing theres nothing that i can do other then pray and leave it in the hands of the lord and her dr's. thank you all again.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Prayers Up.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hang in there man. We're praying for you both.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Praying for your wife's speedy recovery.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

I still got the Prayers going for yall.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> I still got the Prayers going for yall.


big,thank you and PRAYERS to you buddy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

temp,heart rate, breathing rate,white cell count all have dropped a little bit so these are all good signs. still intubated and they are trying to cut back some of the sedation. keep my doll in you're prayers please, she needs it. when she comes to, i would not want to be any one of the dr's, she's gonna come unglued on all them, thats just my girl. thank you to everyone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Continued sending them up


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Anniversary to my lady. 5 years ago today we remarried. yep, we were married, got divorced and remarried 1 year to the date after IKE. i love you doll


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Happy (?) Anniversary, Red...tough way to celebrate one...

That dropping white blood count is a GOOD thing.. hopefully those little white boogers are doing their job and knocking out the infections...

Prayers still going up....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

nothing new this morning to report other then temp dropped from 38.5 to 38.1. thats not much, but it is going in the right direction, thats what counts. their taking her off the sedation this morning and gonna turn off the vent for a little bit to see how she does. praying for the best. baby steps as the dr's told me this morning


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy Anniversary! More prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy anniversary, belated, and hope she is doing well today.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Happy anniversary, belated, and hope she is doing well today.


thank you sir. she is doing a little better today. may be coming off the vent today or tomorrow. off the sedatives, but on pain meds still. very alert,colors back. she was able to write me a note asking "when can I eat"? that's a good sign, of course she wont be eating for a few more days until the tube comes out. thank you all for the prayers and wishes. you never know how much you need till you end up dealing with something like this. please keep her in you're prayers.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Sounds like she is on her way back.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

things are looking good this morning, her spirits are high,temps are back to norm and hopefully the tubes come out this morning. she still needs you're prayers, but things are going well as of today.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Glory to God! That's good news iridered. Will keep praying for your lovely bride.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great news. Will continue to pray for y'all.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good news to start the day. I am happy for you both.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Update,they took her off the ventalitor today and she's doing great. Sitting up,talking and ready to eat, but they won't let her yet.still on the pain meds lightly and anti by, but nothing else. She's on the road to recovery. Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers, they are working. Please keep them coming. She's thrilled about all the outpouring from so many people she doesnt even know. Thank you from my heart to everyone here at 2cool. You are a bunch of great people and I only know one member here


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great news and a continued prayer for recovery.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

prayers sent!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's good news for sure. Hopefully, y'all can make a break for the house soon and continue on with things there. Keep the faith.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for the little lady Red, glad she is doing better.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great news! We are still praying and will continue to. So glad she's on the road to recovery!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Alright,she's doing great. Was moved out of ICU today and into her own room. Looks good and doing good. Looks like she's out of the woods but the road is long. Little bit of pain meds still and anti by's but that's it.hoping to get her home within a week or less. Will see what the dr,s say in the next few days. Was able to get up and walk to the restroom with a little help. First time on a toilet in 13 days, o what a feeling. Thanks for all the prayers everyone, means the world to us. Have a great evening


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

GREAT NEWS! Prayers for a complete recovery soon! Stay strong!Might need to think about a little home care help to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great news! So glad to hear she's up and moving around some and in a regular room. We'll keep praying!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's really great news to start the day. Glad things are going well.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Fantastic news, Prayers continue.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

everythings looking great. they hope to let her out of the hospital Monday if everything good. man, this has been rough on both of us. like I've said, she's a fighter. let's keep praying for her speedy recovery.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good news, getting better. Hope she has a great weekend and is able to go home Monday.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

It's very unfortunate that y'all have to deal with this, but your faith and her strength will have y'all back to normal in no time. We are blessed to have the best doctors and hospitals in Houston and surrounding areas. I will continue my prayers and look forward to an update Monday of you and her leaving the hospital.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

One day closer,then the fun starts. Dr iridered. Things are looking very good this morning


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

God Bless and and we'll wishes.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like its Monday for sure. They wanted to send her home today, but we though it would be best to wait one more day and the dr,s agreed to one more day. It's been 17 days now so what's one more to be on the safe side. I want to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers, well wishes,the pm and so on thank you and we,ll keep you folks updated,iridered2003


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good deal. Finish the weekend out on a high note and start the week higher.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

It is sure good to hear your wife is doing so much better. I will keep praying for a speedy and complete recovery. May God Bless you both.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

well, my lady is home and doing great. was able to hit walmart yesterday after she got out of the hospital, did a bit of walking and did great. we have a long road, but that's cool. after 26 years, I've drove just about every road there is to drive in a relationship. I would not change any of it for nothing. I want to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers. they are working. please keep them coming for a full recovery.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

That's Great news, wishing Y'all the best!!angelsmangelsm


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very happy to hear about the continued improvement. I am sure she appreciates your love and care. Keep it up.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Been away for over a week and was overjoyed to see the progression of great reports! Now to keep sending prayers of thanks!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer sent


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First rate news, Red. Continued good luck in the future..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great news sir.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad to hear that !!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> Glad to hear that !!!


big,thanks bro. and do know that my prayers and thoughts are with you homie.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

iridered2003 said:


> well, my lady is home and doing great. was able to hit walmart yesterday after she got out of the hospital, did a bit of walking and did great. we have a long road, but that's cool. after 26 years, I've drove just about every road there is to drive in a relationship. I would not change any of it for nothing. I want to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers. they are working. please keep them coming for a full recovery.


That's good news for sure. I checked this thread yesterday hoping to see that she was back home. Take care of her and I hope things get back to normal real soon.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Praise the lord for the Great news. Glad to hear of her recovery.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That is great news...wonderful.

TH


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> well, my lady is home and doing great. was able to hit walmart yesterday after she got out of the hospital, did a bit of walking and did great. we have a long road, but that's cool. after 26 years, I've drove just about every road there is to drive in a relationship. I would not change any of it for nothing. I want to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers. they are working. please keep them coming for a full recovery.


Great News! She's out and about.Prayers for a full recovery and better than before.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

well folks, the lady is doing great. she had a DR's appt this morning and all went well. they removed the drain from her tummy and also the staples from her wound. no more meds other then some pain meds for the next week or so. the DR was very happy with her healing. she has another appt in 3 weeks to see where we go from there. thank you all for all the prayers,thoughts and concerns,iridered2003


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

That is great news. I am so happy to hear that she is doing well.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Great news! Glad to hear it!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

More good news. One step at a time. Glad to know things are continuing to go well.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

well folks, its been awhile, but things were going great, and the bottom fell out Monday. shes back in the hospital, but at this point, its not as bad. their gonna treat her for some infection with some strong anti bodies and try to take care of it that way. we will have to wait a few days to see how that works. her white cell count dropped from 17 to 10 over night which is great. thanks everyone,iridered2003


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent again my friend.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Prayers going up


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Continued prayers


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for Mary.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for Mary and her love ones.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers up for Mary!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> prayers up for Mary!


Me 2 Kurt , prayers for Mary ,

Glad you stopped by to fill me in .

If ya need anything , just hollar .

You know I closer than anyone else , other than the roofer , wanna be a boofer . lol lol


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers on the way from here.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

May God guide the doctors for a speedy recovery


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> Me 2 Kurt , prayers for Mary ,
> 
> Glad you stopped by to fill me in .
> 
> ...


right on big, thanks bro


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Prayers for yall!


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

back in the hospital again. she started getting sick Tuesday and we had to come back. some infection inside the get that they cant figure out. they just drained a spot they found, but their not sure what or why its there. gonna run some test on the fluids they drained and try to figure it out. x rays,cat scans, ultra sounds and a few others so far. lots of antibodies and fluids are being pumped in. thanks again everyone


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no. Sorry to hear this will say more prayers for her.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My prayers


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

More prayers sent. Hope they can get this figured out.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

prayers sent!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

You know I been praying and praying and thinking positive thoughts from the very begining and will do so till this episode is done .

Hollar if ya need any help or support or anything that will make this easier to cope with .


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

sent one for the both of you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> You know I been praying and praying and thinking positive thoughts from the very begining and will do so till this episode is done .
> 
> Hollar if ya need any help or support or anything that will make this easier to cope with .


 thanks biggie. got my bike running good. need a brass float or to repair the one that's in it now. put some C12 in it and it runs like a raped ape:rotfl:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent up!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

doing better today,white cell counts down, but they cant figure out why this is happening. they said Monday they will have a master plan. we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

day 13 of being in the hospital again, I think this is the 4th or 5th time in the last few months. white cell count went up again. they are not sure why??? they do know theres a sist, spelling but not sure whats causing it.. they don't want to do surgery at this time cause of the risk. please hit her up with some more prayers folks, she needs them.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers coming your way


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to here. Denise and I will have Mary in our prayers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm A cyst shouldn't cause leukocytosis...Sounds like an abcess to me...perhaps they could do a CT guided percutaneous drainage...What hospital are y'all using?


----------



## Peeping Tortuga (Aug 11, 2011)

Prayers for your wife and surgical staff


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Continued prayers. Hopefully they can figure this thing out and go forward. Not knowing can be most stressful.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> angelsm A cyst shouldn't cause leukocytosis...Sounds like an abcess to me...perhaps they could do a CT guided percutaneous drainage...What hospital are y'all using?


Still sending prayers Kurt .

Blk Jck

U.T.M.B


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

therealbigman said:


> Still sending prayers Kurt .
> 
> Blk Jck
> 
> U.T.M.B


 Kewl...In good hands!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news again. Prayers for your wife, the Doctors and care givers. Continue to hang tough and a prayer for you as well.


----------



## d4tsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers for your wife...hang in there


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Continued prayers


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

folks, she was let out today with a lot of antibodies. black jac, she was in utmb. they've done every kind of scan you can think of short of a mri,poked,cut,drained and everything else and can't figure this one out.they tried to grow some of the fluids they drained out of it, but nothing grew. they've all been very good to my wife and I, just can't figure this out. if she gets sick or the white cell count gets high again, they may have to do surgery next time.she has a apt on the 10, so we will go from there. thanks for all the prayers and comments and concerns about my babydoll


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about everything she has gone thru,,, really hope they find out what is causing it,,, prayers sent..


----------

